# Gangable boxes and grounding



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

That's a new one to me. 
I can understand the concept. How many times have we seen multi-gang gem boxes become loose at the seams?

That said, I've never heard of that requirement.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

I've never heard of that one either. That said, I often use 2 ground screws for a 5 or 6 gang. Mostly because I usually splice 1/2 the grounds, with a jumper to the other 1/2. I find it easier to fold them in the box that way.


----------



## TheElectricalGuru (Jan 16, 2007)

I guess it would be dependant on the following:

*(D) Grounding Provisions. *​​*A means shall be provided in*
*each metal box for the connection of an equipment grounding*
*conductor.* The means shall be permitted to be a tapped
hole or equivalent.

So are they considered "individual" boxes prior to ganging and once ganged are they considered "ONE" box......

Personally I never actuall throught of it before.....​


----------



## TheElectricalGuru (Jan 16, 2007)

Guess this might support it as once ganged to be considered a single box as it does for box fill requirements.

*(A) Box Volume Calculations.​*​​The volume of a wiring
enclosure (box) shall be the *total volume of the assembled*
*sections *and, where used, the space provided by plaster
rings, domed covers, extension rings, and so forth, that are
marked with their volume or are made from boxes the dimensions
of which are listed in Table 314.16(A).

Interesting........I personally think until ammended otherwise that when a box is assembled it becomes a BOX and designed in a way to ensure proper connection for this purpose.

I can smell a code change submittal somewhere....​


----------



## Joe Momma (Jan 23, 2007)

I honestly don't know why a ganged box couldn't hold fault current......
Perhaps you should test the theory(smack a hot wire at the end of the gang)

I recently ganged five 4sq boxes with chase nipples, it crossed my mind to put a ground screw in each, but at the same time I thought that a ground wire is still not even required in metal raceways and enclosures.

So I just bonded the first box and the last box and called it good enough. Though I would like to know the answer about the gangable device boxes carrying fault current......?


----------



## TheElectricalGuru (Jan 16, 2007)

Yeah...personally I think it is fine....ganged or not, I was only supplying the fuel for the debate...lol

Personally my opinion on it is...once ganged it becomes a single enclosure but I don't write it...I just Decode it


----------



## Joe Momma (Jan 23, 2007)

TheElectricalGuru said:


> Yeah...personally I think it is fine....ganged or not, I was only supplying the fuel for the debate...lol


You're not much of a debater then I guess......... since you just folded over that easily :laughing: 

I think we need some good debates going on around here........Too bad we're all pros


----------



## TheElectricalGuru (Jan 16, 2007)

OH....considering I posed the debate and it took a whole day to have someone reply...

I gave the debate and then WHAT I thought....it seemed the DEBATE went POOP since no one has opinions.

Pro's.....ah....Yep....atleast all my cards and licenses say so....gotta go with what the state seems to think..


----------



## Joe Momma (Jan 23, 2007)

TheElectricalGuru said:


> I gave the debate and then WHAT I thought....it seemed the DEBATE went POOP since no one has opinions.


Like I said; you folded over too easily.....



TheElectricalGuru said:


> Pro's.....ah....Yep....atleast all my cards and licenses say so....gotta go with what the state seems to think..


The state?......A state inspector wouldn't know a professional boxer if he punched him in the nose. (that read pretty dumb, but I'm not too good on delivery  )


----------



## TheElectricalGuru (Jan 16, 2007)

yeah....states hear that all the time from GREEN Union boys....

I am not sure I folded...but I know I posed a VIEW while others "hint..hint" remained silent......


----------



## robertwilber (Jan 22, 2007)

The gangable boxes are joined and secured by two of the same type of screw that is used to secure the grounding conductor to the box.
... or are we going to have to start installing bonding jumpers between plaster rings and 1900s?


----------



## Joe Momma (Jan 23, 2007)

That seems common practice around these forums to pick on the one guy proud enough to say he's union, nice shot Guru  

And your VIEW gave no article number's? perhaps it was then just a VIEW.
Just kidding; I know as a prerequisite to be an 'inspector' you must have the entire code book memorized, :laughing:


----------



## TheElectricalGuru (Jan 16, 2007)

Nope...but my suggesting is the UNION guys should actually READ it....


----------



## Joe Momma (Jan 23, 2007)

I read it, not by choice or even because I need to (my work is always above code), but because I'm forced to by my schooling.

Which in fact is the only portion of the JW test I'm worried about when I take it next summer.


----------

